# GSD Breeders (Texas or National)



## ABaker0605 (Feb 21, 2014)

Hello,

I've been looking for a German Shepherd for a couple of months and am looking for a reputable breeder either in Texas or one that is willing to ship. 

When you post please list what your relationship is to the breeder (purchased a puppy, word of mouth, friend, etc). 

I'm looking for a standard black and tan German with a small to medium face mask. Hip/elbow certification if a must and any advice/suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Whereabouts in Texas?? 

I would recommend 3 breeders for you. The first two I do not know personally but I have heard good things about them. 

Germelhaus =:= Germelhaus German Shepherd Dogs =:= Breeding Top Working Schutzhund GSDs

Vom Tal Der Schatten (Whitesboro, near Dallas) German Shepherd Puppies, German Shepherd Breeders | Whitesboro, TX

The third I know personally as I am a friend and have a pup from her. Have also helped her whelp litters and see most every pup she has before they are placed. But she is in Oklahoma - 3 hours north of Dallas. Maybe too far for you and I don't know if she ships, if she did she would have to drive to Tulsa or Dallas anyway. Her name is Cynthia Tidmore - Tidmores Rising Star http://gsdnet.org/

Have fun looking for a pup and welcome to you!


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

"Vom Vollkommen" was at the top of my list when I was searching for a puppy. I do know someone who has a dog from her but no other personal experience. Vollkommen German Shepherds

Good luck with your search


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

ABaker0605 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been looking for a German Shepherd for a couple of months and am looking for a reputable breeder either in Texas or one that is willing to ship.
> 
> ...



I used Elite German Shepherds in Lockhart TX....I had the dog directly shipped to me from Germany ....I am very pleased with the dog and how all was handled....top quality pedigrees and breedings.


SuperG


----------



## ow3ns (Jul 11, 2013)

Morning Star German Shepherds. Mansfield, TX.

I bought my male german shepherd from Kari, while I was deployed last year. I was so pleased with my puppy that I am getting another from her after this deployment!


----------

